

Vote HN:  5 cameos left in "The Valley"  Who else to invite? - fapi1974

I have a commitment from Robert Scoble so far, and I'd like to invite 5 more.  Top 5 upvotegetters will get invited.  Project here:  http://bitly.com/l9j2jq
======
fapi1974
OK - I was thinking Elon Musk would be cool.

